# Server stürzt ab (segfault)



## ereuter (24. Nov. 2017)

Seit einiger Zeit stürzt mein Server (dedicatet root server) ca. alle 3 Tage komplett ab. Jetzt habe ich an der Konfiguration nichts geändert, aber das Problem tritt regelmeäßig auf und zeitlich so gegen 2 Uhr. Liegt da ein Hardwarefehler vor, oder ist da was falsch konfiguriert?

Auszug aus der Logdatei:


Nov 20 21:38:45 server kernel: [309840.648466] sshd[21727]: segfault at 7f3bccc75618 ip 00007f3bdd8e6bf9 sp 00007fff6a7cfed0 error 4 in ld-2.24.so[7f3bdd8d8000+23000]
Nov 20 22:02:01 server kernel: [311236.338625] php[23187]: segfault at 4000000 ip 0000564ed3e7f750 sp 00007ffe88af3100 error 4 in php7.0[564ed3c1b000+3b2000]
Nov 20 22:02:01 server kernel: [311236.346350] php[23192]: segfault at 7f5ef5dd3008 ip 00007f5e1e1aebf9 sp 00007ffcfa2f0510 error 4 in ld-2.24.so[7f5e1e1a0000+23000]
Nov 20 22:02:01 server kernel: [311236.347489] server.sh[23188]: segfault at 8a40519d ip 00007f2fce8c7c27 sp 00007fffeb39db70 error 4 in ld-2.24.so[7f2fce8b9000+23000]
Nov 20 22:03:01 server kernel: [311296.362231] php[23200]: segfault at 7fc195a0bf58 ip 00007fc1567f8a7e sp 00007ffce772e200 error 4 in ld-2.24.so[7fc1567e8000+23000]
Nov 20 22:03:01 server kernel: [311296.362583] cron.sh[23198]: segfault at 7efe4b84fad8 ip 00007efe76e9a864 sp 00007ffcdce2b080 error 4 in libc-2.24.so[7efe76e6d000+195000]
Nov 20 22:03:16 server kernel: [311312.015444] smtpd[23203]: segfault at 7f58a45a5a40 ip 00007f58a45a5a40 sp 00007fff02edd0c8 error 14
Nov 20 22:04:01 server kernel: [311356.363377] cron[548]: segfault at d7000000 ip 00000000d7000000 sp 00007ffe0968fd28 error 14 in cron[55d20119c000+b000]
Nov 20 22:04:16 server kernel: [311372.087491] smtpd[23208]: segfault at 7f416303c8b6 ip 00007f416303c8b6 sp 00007ffed33cdbf8 error 14
Nov 20 22:04:16 server kernel: [311372.087753] auth[23209]: segfault at 55596d751060 ip 00005559d8951641 sp 00007ffc399e80a0 error 4 in auth[5559d8921000+4d000]
Nov 20 22:05:24 server kernel: [311440.141827] trivial-rewrite[23222]: segfault at 7fd19415d328 ip 00007fd013bc7b8d sp 00007ffee0fdecd0 error 6 in libmariadbclient.so.18.0.0[7fd013b65000+37c000]
Nov 20 22:05:25 server kernel: [311441.149315] proxymap[23204]: segfault at 55fa82191c40 ip 00007f89269735e9 sp 00007ffd40333840 error 4 in libpostfix-util.so[7f892695a000+3e000]
Nov 20 22:05:25 server kernel: [311441.155931] smtpd[23220]: segfault at 7ff7b75e84d0 ip 00007ff657052b8d sp 00007fff7f4d1690 error 6 in libmariadbclient.so.18.0.0[7ff656ff0000+37c000]
Nov 20 22:05:55 server kernel: [311470.874274] smtpd[23225]: segfault at 7fb43df4b315 ip 00007fb42dd3f473 sp 00007ffe50ec3780 error 4 in ld-2.24.so[7fb42dd36000+23000]
Nov 20 22:06:50 server kernel: [311525.402110] addr2line[23228]: segfault at 7f5fa4a59451 ip 00007f5fa8a307dc sp 00007ffff61b0910 error 4 in libbfd-2.28-system.so[7f5fa894a000+129000]
Nov 20 22:06:55 server kernel: [311530.677914] auth[23239]: segfault at 5653929b4040 ip 00007f25742ca33b sp 00007ffe9eb01688 error 6 in libc-2.24.so[7f25741a1000+195000]
Nov 20 22:06:55 server kernel: [311531.128566] systemd: 44 output lines suppressed due to ratelimiting
Nov 20 22:07:03 server kernel: [311538.585121] /usr/sbin/amavi[23358]: segfault at 55af52db8d78 ip 000055af5e386e60 sp 00007ffd663e8770 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:07:06 server kernel: [311541.672208] /usr/sbin/amavi[23364]: segfault at 400000e ip 000055af5e386e69 sp 00007ffd663e8770 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:07:24 server kernel: [311559.867028] /usr/sbin/amavi[23379]: segfault at 55af790abe2c ip 000055af5e371ec2 sp 00007ffd663e86a0 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:07:41 server kernel: [311576.502176] /usr/sbin/amavi[23395]: segfault at 55af5148a0d8 ip 000055af5e386204 sp 00007ffd663e8700 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:07:44 server kernel: [311579.583576] /usr/sbin/amavi[23398]: segfault at 38000008 ip 000055af5e339232 sp 00007ffd663e8640 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:07:58 server kernel: [311593.716380] /usr/sbin/amavi[23411]: segfault at 55afd0573dfc ip 000055af5e371ec2 sp 00007ffd663e86a0 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:08:01 server kernel: [311596.369251] /usr/sbin/amavi[23414]: segfault at 3000000e ip 000055af5e386c65 sp 00007ffd663e8770 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:08:30 server kernel: [311625.274875] /usr/sbin/amavi[23417]: segfault at 3bfffff8 ip 00007f8563a7e5ce sp 00007ffd663e80d0 error 4 in libc-2.24.so[7f8563a03000+195000]
Nov 20 22:08:48 server kernel: [311643.431613] /usr/sbin/amavi[23424]: segfault at 55af7563e58c ip 000055af5e371ec2 sp 00007ffd663e86a0 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:09:12 server kernel: [311667.654793] /usr/sbin/amavi[23435]: segfault at 55af763bb7f6 ip 000055af5e386d94 sp 00007ffd663e8788 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:09:35 server kernel: [311690.956217] /usr/sbin/amavi[23443]: segfault at 55af763bb7f6 ip 000055af5e386d94 sp 00007ffd663e8788 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:09:42 server kernel: [311698.147150] /usr/sbin/amavi[23452]: segfault at 55af5db1120e ip 000055af5e386d94 sp 00007ffd663e8788 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:09:44 server kernel: [311700.227436] /usr/sbin/amavi[23455]: segfault at 55af763bb7f6 ip 000055af5e386d94 sp 00007ffd663e8788 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:09:51 server kernel: [311706.472864] /usr/sbin/amavi[23461]: segfault at 55af763bb7f6 ip 000055af5e386d94 sp 00007ffd663e8788 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:09:57 server kernel: [311713.071790] /usr/sbin/amavi[23467]: segfault at 55af32ec90c8 ip 000055af5e2db86f sp 00007ffd663e87a0 error 4 in perl[55af5e2ad000+1e6000]
Nov 20 22:10:17 server kernel: [311732.411231] sendmail[23485]: segfault at 7feaed03a960 ip 00007feaed03a960 sp 00007ffd814a5ea8 error 14
Nov 20 22:10:17 server kernel: [311732.554518] sendmail[23487]: segfault at 7f0efc1e727e ip 00007f0efc1e727e sp 00007ffd53f260c0 error 14
Nov 20 22:10:19 server kernel: [311734.725934] auth[23489]: segfault at 7f24b9505ab0 ip 00007f24b9505ab0 sp 00007ffe05b9f988 error 14
Nov 20 22:10:23 server kernel: [311738.824107] sendmail[23491]: segfault at 7efcbb044b40 ip 00007efcbb044b40 sp 00007fffe3838cd8 error 14 in libm-2.24.so[7efcbaf39000+1ff000]
Nov 20 22:10:30 server kernel: [311745.797289] sendmail[23493]: segfault at 7f74510f8800 ip 00007f74510f8800 sp 00007ffd31870ce8 error 14 in libnss_files-2.24.so[7f74aa1f4000+a000]
Nov 20 22:10:32 server kernel: [311747.856531] postdrop[23496]: segfault at 7f15db98d9a8 ip 00007f15fe7b2de8 sp 00007ffc3fff85d0 error 4 in libpthread-2.24.so[7f15fe7ad000+18000]
Nov 20 22:10:43 server kernel: [311758.594709] sendmail[23497]: segfault at 7f2cf6468930 ip 00007f2cf6468930 sp 00007ffcaedc8578 error 14
Nov 20 22:10:45 server kernel: [311760.344433] smtpd[23499]: segfault at 7f620ef9960f ip 00007f6206ebadb5 sp 00007ffe841b2a08 error 4 in libc-2.24.so[7f6206d95000+195000]
Nov 20 22:10:46 server kernel: [311761.440042] PGD 6c5c0a067
Nov 20 22:10:46 server kernel: [311761.440047] PUD 6c5c0b063
Nov 20 22:10:46 server kernel: [311761.440066] PMD 80000006c5a001e1
Nov 20 22:10:46 server kernel: [311761.440070]
Nov 20 22:10:46 server kernel: [311761.440086] Oops: 0003 [#1] SMP


----------



## nowayback (24. Nov. 2017)

Die Meldungen besagen, dass auf den Speicher an verschiedenen Adressen nicht lesend (error 4) oder nicht schreibend (error 6) oder nicht schreibend mit reserved bit zugegriffen werden konnte.

Ich würde mal die Riegel testen (lassen)


----------



## ereuter (25. Nov. 2017)

Vielen Dank! Ich habe memtester schon ein paar mal laufen lassen, aber im laufenden Betrieb ist das nicht so einfach. Und wenn ich die Hardware testen lasse, ist er lt. Hostinganbieter mehrere Stunden außer Gefecht. Das Problem trat innerhalb einer Woche 3 mal auf im Abstand von ca. 3 Tagen um 22 Uhr herum. Und um diese Uhrzeit wird kein Cronjob erledigt oder so.

Aber wenn das ganze ein Hardwareproblem ist, werde ich auf einen neuen Server umziehen, das ist das kleinere Übel gegenüber einem Tag Ausfall wegen Hardwaretest - ich vermute mal, dass er am Tag und nicht in der Nacht getestet werden würde.


----------



## pilgrims (18. Dez. 2017)

Und eine Sicherung oder ähnliches, bei der die betroffene Partition/Festplatte blockiert wird und deshalb der Speicherfehler auftreten könnte, kann ausgeschlossen werden?

Genügend freien Festplattenplatz vorhanden?
Genügend RAM vorhanden?


----------

